# Gilde sucht Gleichgesinnte [Der Mithrilorden / Der Rat von Dalaran]



## Trollschweiss (12. April 2017)

*Helden Azeroth's!*

*Eventuell gibt es ja Gleichgesinnte unter Euch?*

Wir suchen Gildenmitglieder mit viel Geduld (Wipen gehört auch dazu, schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen).
Keine Itemgeilheit, kein GoGoGo&#8230;
Stress, Genörgel und Gier wollen wir bei uns nicht!
Wir suchen diejenigen unter euch, die noch Freude am Spiel haben.
Denn genau das ist es, ein > Spiel < ... und das soll Spaß machen.
&#8230; relax, no stress, keep cool, try again!

Wir suchen Leute die sich den anderen Mitspielern gegenüber freundlich, tolerant, hilfsbereit und verständnisvoll verhalten. 
(Insbesondere Tiki gegenüber, der Troll trollt immer in irgend einer Suppe rum, oder freundet sich mit Mob-Gruppen an).

*Wir wollen:*
- Gemeinsam neue, sowie alte Raids und Dungeons bestreiten.
- Zusammen neue und alte Erfolge erringen.
- Nachzüglern oder Neueinsteigern und natürlich auch Wiedereinsteigern helfen.
- Unterhaltsame Abende im TS verbringen.
- Alles in entspannter Atmosphäre.

Wir besitzen auch ein Leben außerhalb von Warcraft und sind dementsprechend nicht rund um die Uhr im Spiel. 
&#8230; kann aber natürlich auch schon mal vorkommen.

Vielleicht finden sich in Azeroth Gleichgesinnte, die uns beim Aufbau einer solchen Gilde helfen möchten? 

Wenn Du oder Ihr Euch angesprochen fühlt, dann schickt uns eine Nachricht,
schreibt unter unseren Beitrag, oder meldet euch Ingame unter den Battletags: 
Wolfsherz#2827, Freyja#2820 oder SiD#2890

Für die Horde!
Nocturnus Lunaris!


----------

